
AMD's Big Navi and Xbox Series X GPU 'Arden' Source Code Stolen and Leaked - ItsTotallyOn
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-big-navi-xbox-series-x-gpu-arden-source-code-stolen-100-million-ransom
======
zapttt
why would a "hacker who wants $100mi for stolen code" post it all on github?

regardless, amd will finally win the video card wars now thanks to open source
drivers:)

~~~
kick
It says in the press release (the text of which is in the article):

> While we are aware the perpetrator has additional files that have not been
> made public,

